# Your Favourite Martial Artist



## brianbarton (Jan 11, 2002)

I realise this questions has probably been asked some time in the past, however, I would love to know peoples thoughts.

Who is your favourite martial artist, and why if you want to say?

Brian


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

As much as I like Bruce Lee (and at one time, I could have been called a Lee fanatic), I'm going with Donn F. Draeger.  His research into the the martial arts, particularly the Asian martial arts, provided Westerners with valuable information previously unavailable to them. His 'trilogy' on the Japanese martial arts (_Classical Bujutsu, Classical Budo, Modern Bujutsu and Budo_) should be required reading for all interested in the Japanese martial arts.

His research was not limited to Japan, as he also did extensive research in China and Southeast Asia.  I've read that shortly before his death, he was about to release a large amount of work he had done on the Filipino martial arts.  It appears that work died with him.

Cthulhu


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 11, 2002)

I would have to say Chuck Norris in this case, and not simply for his martial arts ability. He's done alot for the country, such as starting programs like Kick Drugs out of America. Yes, I know he was "Walker", even though I don't like that show, I'd still say he's my favorite. It also could be because he's 8th dan in my style, I guess.


----------



## Icepick (Jan 11, 2002)

Brian -

This board is heavy on modern arnis right now, so I won't be the last to say Remy Presas!  The system he developed got me started in martial arts, plus he was a great teacher and friend.

From a competitive angle, Tito Ortiz.  He looks unbeatable lately.

DH31 - Ranger Walker  RULES!  I've got a lot of respect for Norris, for all he's done socially, too.   Plus, as a retired world champion, movie/TV star, executive producer, blah, blah, blah, he started from scratch in BJJ, and pursued it all the way to a black belt.  That's cool!  Same thing with Inosanto, they are real life-long learners.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

Inosanto and Walker both get mucho respect from me.  Walker was crosstraining back before it was popular, by bringing Okinawan karateka into his schools to better the punching skills he felt Tang Soo Do lacked.

And Inosanto, well...Inosanto is Inosanto.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Mind Boxing (Jan 11, 2002)

Igor Vovchanchyn


----------



## Kirk (Jan 11, 2002)

Bruce and Chuck (get me, like I was EVER on a first name basis
with these guys LOL) are definitely tops!  But I'd still like to put
my vote in for Ed Parker, who shared influences with both Bruce
and Chuck.  Plus, he's Senior Grand Master of they style I study.

I will add that I probably never would have known of SGM Parker
had Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris not done what they've done to
GREATLY increase awareness of martial arts in North America.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 11, 2002)

I would have to put my vote in for Ed Parker.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

I find it interesting to note that most of the martial artists offered as choices are famous for film, TV, or both.  The fact that so far, 6 out of the 9 votes are for 'Other', and that those others are all well respected martial artists not generally known to the layperson is significant, I think.



Cthulhu


----------



## KumaSan (Jan 12, 2002)

I'm going to cast my vote for Dan Inosanto. The man is a living encyclopedia of martial arts. Like Ctulhu said, Inosanto is Inosanto. What more is there to say, really?

As far as competitors, I'm going to go with Kazushi Sakuraba. He's really creative and just fun to watch. He may not be invincible, but you've got to respect anyone who outgrappled 4 of the Gracies.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

Guro Inosanto is on another level as far as I am concerned.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2002)

0kay, enlighten me .... who's Igor Vovchanchyn ??


----------



## WuTang (Jan 16, 2002)

I will have to go with my Sensi. Master Ray Fisher he isn't a famous martial artist or movie star. But this man has brought a new meaning to my life with his insight and honor.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 17, 2002)

The list of others is truly awesome, Norris, Inosanto, Ed Parker and so on, but I would have do as Wu Tang has done and nominate my Senseii. Master Frank Monea, cheif instructor at Kempo Australia. The only human being I have ever been in absolute and total awe of. His teachings have improved my physical abilities by leaps and bounds, but more importantly I have become a more human human being. 

--Dave


----------



## Jim M (Jan 17, 2002)

SGM Edmund K. Parker.

I met him 3 times prior to his passing.  He really had an incredible presence and I've never seen anyone who had wrists as big as their forearms (other than Ed Parker).

Jim


----------



## Icepick (Jan 17, 2002)

Kirk -

Igor Vov. is a Russian NHB fighter.  He has been very successful, and is known for the best KO power among heavyweights.  He also knows enough groundfighting/submissions to survive and get back on his feet.  Fun guy to watch!


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 17, 2002)

Toshitsugu Takamatsu sensei, Fumio Akimoto sensei, Masaaki Hatsumi sensei.....and Sokaku Takeda sensei was pretty gr00vy too.

The four of these men bent the standars of Japanese budo, and made sure that many of the ancient traditions didn't die.  Their skill and perserverence are something that makes me smile.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 17, 2002)

Jay, 

How did I already know three of your responses?  

Cthulhu


----------



## Chiduce (Jan 27, 2002)

I woud say; Deseased: O" Sensei Grandmaster Hohan Soken, Grandmaster Ed Parker, Grandmaster Bruce Lee, Grandmaster James Masayoshi Mitose; Gramdmaster Shoshin Nagamine; Grandmaster Seiki Arakaki, Grandmaster Choki Mutobu, and Grandmaster Robert Trias! Living: I would defenitely say; Master Bolo Leung; Master Steven Seagal; Master Bill Wallace; Master Yang Jwing Ming; Master Pan Qing Fu; Master William Durbin; Master Nimar Hassan; Master Bruce Junik, Master Chuck Norris; Master Peter Ralston; Master Fusei Kise; Master Ronald Lindsey; Master Patrick McCarthy; And Master Lilly Lau! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## BKSB (Jan 27, 2002)

fAVORITE MARTIAL ARTIST??

 JILLIAN KESNER..ACTION STAR OF KARATE FLICK..FIRECRACKER!!


----------



## donald (Jan 27, 2002)

I have to cast my vote for Mr.Norris... I used to like most of his movies, but for me its about the man. At least what I know of him as a man. He is a martial artist of tremendous skill, and fortitude. For example, when most everyone said give up man you can't act. He stuck it out, and got better as an actor. He also gave a helping hand to other aspiring m.a./actors. Instead of fearing for his spot, and trying to turn his back, he helped. He also is, and has been one of the original cross trainers, as far as stylistic differences etc.. I can't say I've agreed with all he seemed to ascribe to, but all in all I believe his heart is in the right place. For that he gets my vote!!!:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 27, 2002)

I've always liked Chuck's humility and honesty.  Once, when asked on his impressions on Carradine's martial arts ability, Norris replied "He's as good a martial artist as I am an actor".  Gotta love it.

Cthulhu


----------



## Yari (Mar 6, 2002)

I had to answer another. Not because the people listed are bad MA, but my MA is defined by whom I've had as a teacher, and had the oppurtunaty to practice under.

These are a few that stand out, but by no means the only.

Mouliko (Aikido)
Nishio Sensei
Kubiyashi Sensei
Ole Grejs (Karate)
Karl Gotliebsen
Toby (Knifeman - www.knifeman.dk)

/yari


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 6, 2002)

I have to say that for me I find Jackie Chan the most entertaining.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 6, 2002)

im going with chuck norris, master pan ging fu and master chan pui


----------



## Turner (Mar 11, 2002)

My choice would have to be Remy Presas because he is the only well known martial artist I have actually met.  He did a seminar for my Goju-ryu instructor who happened to be a student of his. It was kinda embarassing because my instructor bragged to him that I had walked 10 miles just to attend each class and then walked the same distance home because I didn't have a ride and was too ashamed of where I lived to allow someone to give me a lift.
   It was the coolest thing to watch Mr. Presas 'empty his pockets' for class. It was an endless stream of weapons. It seemed like it took an hour for him to remove them all.
   Since there were only 10 people in attendance I was lucky enough to be his victim and I found him to be a good human being who didn't seem to mind that he was stuck working with a 16 year old white belt.


----------



## white dragon (Mar 11, 2002)

OK I'm going to have to be cheesy and go with Master Mike Winship, my instructor. He's taught me so much on a physcial, mental and spirital level, he's everything I thought a martial artist should be and hope that one day I can influence someone as positively as he has me. 

Anyway, I'm not a giant Norriss fan, as a film star. However, I'm always impressed when I see him on the screen, but as a martial artist I can't help but give him respect, and for the social work he's done.

I've always picked Jackie Chan over Bruce Lee, mainly because I was semi force-feed his films by my brother as a child  His control over his body and use of everyday props amaze me even now. 

But Hwang Jang Lee is the martial artist that I draw most inspiration from. The Art of High Impact Kicking is an amazing video that goes into details of kicking techniques and also shows different applications for these techniques. Well worth checking out. John Liu, although little known is also someone I enjoy seeing. Although his films aren't that great his true life determination to better himself is.


----------



## islandtime (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianbarton _
> 
> *I realise this questions has probably been asked some time in the past, however, I would love to know peoples thoughts.
> 
> ...


.................................................................................
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Deceased: Bruce Lee.....
Living       :Mark Dacascos


Gene Gabel


----------



## white dragon (Mar 12, 2002)

Damn, forgot to say Mark Dacascos!!! Watching him in Drive is amazing, he show great ability all round.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 12, 2002)

My first would be my instructor: Mr. George Chartier 
After him I would say the late Grandmaster Daniel K. Pai
Then  Morihei Ushiba, Mas Oyama, Moses Powell, Ronald Duncun(sp),
For those in film Steven Seagal  
Someone I feel added greatlyto the arts in this country (personal feelings aside) Peter Urban

Shadow


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2002)

> He also gave a helping hand to other aspiring m.a./actors. Instead of fearing for his spot, and trying to turn his back, he helped.



I agree with that.  Didn't it seem that a lot of m.a. flicks that came
out immediately following Enter The Dragon  had VERY well
known m.a.ists in it?  I wonder what happened to the 
brotherhood among m.a. actors?  I'd love to see Seagal vs. Van
Damme in their films.  Both would play excellent villians against
Jet Li, or Jackie Chan.  There's so many out there, why the heck
can't they get together for the better good of m.a films?  I'd bet
anything it's all about egos.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey why no females in those choices.

My favorite is Cynthia Rothrock she flat out kicks butt.


 :asian:


----------



## islandtime (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kickyou _
> 
> *Hey why no females in those choices.
> 
> ...



......................................................................................
O.K. I'll add some to the mix
Mailia Dacascos and Karen Turner when they were in their prime



Gene


----------



## nathan_sau (Mar 30, 2002)

Id have to say i was always in awe of Jet Li, would absolutly love to meet him in person and pick his brain for a couple of hours.

Respectfully
Nathan_sau


----------



## Stickboxer (Mar 30, 2002)

Being the new guy here, I'm afraid my favorites may offend some, so I'm hesitant to say it.

I never really cared for Bruce Lee, despite being an avid follower of his art/philosophy (depending on which side of the fence you're on in OJKD-vs.-JKDC). I think he was an egotistical bully.

His son, Brandon Lee, had the fortitude to pave his own path, one that occasionally separated from martial training. He did his own thing, did it well, pursued excellence, and did it all while placing a secondary importance on kicking pads and swinging his arms. Still, he came back and eventually embraced the arts as a way of life, all the while never disregarding the value of the arts or the importance of his father's contributions. Perhaps because he saw life as something more than merely training, or perhaps because he came back and embraced the arts later, I viewed Brandon as one of the greatest artists "to be."

For years I was surrounded by die-hard JKD practictioners, people who often bit on the name 'Karate' like it were a dirty four-letter word, people who made cracks like "Chuck Norris couldn't punch his way out of a paper bag." Still, I came to appreciate Norris's style as being more than the tradition-laden garbage my fellow practitioners considered it. Likewise, I've come to view Norris as, what many have already said, humble, considerate, and driven to distinction.



That said, I won't list Inosanto on the list because, in my opinion, he really surpasses this ranking of mere mortals.

Dan's the man!


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickboxer _
> 
> *Being the new guy here, I'm afraid my favorites may offend some, so I'm hesitant to say it.
> 
> ...




Come on Stickboxer, don't be shy and hold back, why don't you tell us who you really like?

--Dave:rofl:


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 3, 2002)

Chuck Norris for me..... mainly because he dominated so well for so many years yet doesnt seem to have any attitude with it and was willing to learn and take advice from others such as Bruce Lee etc


----------



## Stickboxer (Apr 3, 2002)

Why are Norris and Inosanto, two men of vastly different backgrounds and approaches, so awesome?

In their 50's, they decided to begin a pursuit of grappling. I believe both have been willing to humble themselves to start training with the Machado Brothers, a family of JiuJitsu artists.

In my 30's, I can't imagine someone older than me taking up such a style! Applause all around!


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

I totally agree with you i think its great.. just shows what dedication they have to the arts and how much they love them to be willing to learn at that age


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickboxer _
> 
> *Why are Norris and Inosanto, two men of vastly different backgrounds and approaches, so awesome?
> 
> ...



I don't know about Norris, but I believe Inosanto earned his BJJ black belt in '99.

Cthulhu


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

Im not sure about Chuck either.... wouldnt suprise me if he has earned it though


----------



## Kirk (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daniel_r _
> 
> *Im not sure about Chuck either.... wouldnt suprise me if he has earned it though *



In an interview I heard on the radio about a year ago, he was 
(at that time) a brown belt.


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

Kirk

I remember reading in magazine about Chuck's training i couldnt imagine doing that much excercise ever that he does at his age now.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 5, 2002)

TELL ME ABOUT!   He just had a baby too!


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *TELL ME ABOUT!   He just had a baby too!  *



And he didn't even look pregnant. The man is amazing.:rofl: 

--Dave


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 6, 2002)

I voted Bruce Lee, because he was the reason I got started in martial arts in the first place. He influenced my thinking for a long time.  He's still my idol, but then so is Mr. Parker, maybe even more so than Lee.  I did get to meet Mr. Parker once and I also got the chance to me Chuck Norris once too.  Of course both times the only question I could ask was, "what was it like to work with Bruce Lee"?  Now I would ask so much more, but hind sight is 20/20 after all.  Now look at Jet Li, the guy is incredible with some of the moves he can do. If you look at the one thing these guys all have in common it's one thing, work ethic.  They all worked their butts off to get where they were/are and made some sacrifices along the way too. 

So my choices

1. Bruce Lee
2. Edmund Parker Sr.
3. Chuck Norris
4. Jet Li

:asian:


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 7, 2002)

Haha.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I've only said this once on this forum before, but I feel compelled
to say it yet again, in reply to Dave's post:

BOOOOO!!!!!!!!  HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Carbon (Apr 7, 2002)

Chuck Norris ;( I think he is too old to pull off his Texas Ranger show.  Hehehe


----------



## islandtime (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *Chuck Norris ;( I think he is too old to pull off his Texas Ranger show.  Hehehe  *



......................................................
Chuck old?? No way..Next thing you will say Sammo is too heavy 


Gene Gabel


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm going to have to go with Jhoon Rhee.  He's done a lot for kids, piloting anti-drug programs, developed sparring gear, had a close relationship with Bruce Lee, and much, much more.  Not to mention being a great martial artist.  At 68 he does 1000 push-ups a day (wow).  Hope I'll be that healthy when I'm his age.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2002)

When younger I was a big fan of Bill Wallace.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm still a big fan of Bill Wallace. You have to admire a guy in his 50's that can still kick like he's 20. For some reason I became a left footed kicker because of him.  

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



You love me.... You REALLY love me!!:rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
--Dave:rofl:


----------



## meltdown51 (Apr 23, 2002)

I voted for Bruce as I still believe he did more for the martial arts than anyone else. He basically brought out to others the idea of cross training which is almost the norm now. he was one of the first to train other nationallities what at the time was only for asians. He was one of the first to make realistic martial arts movies (less wire work on the stunts). These are just some of the reasons I am a Bruce fan.

Joe


----------



## Tachi (Jun 5, 2002)

I gotta say I like Jackie the best - he seems more real than the other guys - willing to show when things don't work the way he wanted.. 



Just my humble opinion...:asian: 


Tachi


----------



## Eraser (Jun 5, 2002)

Well this former Aikido girl... enjoys watching Steven Segal in action...  He's been my favorite for as long as i can Remember....


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 5, 2002)

For my TSD favs, it would have to be Ki Yun Yi (my former grandmaster), and C.S. Kim. Both are great martial artists. At a local tourny in NJ, both did a demo and blew me away. They were sharp, and very experienced. They are also good friends (despite the fact that they have two different assn's). 

For TKD, I would have to say my old instructor. He teaches TSD, but he started in TKD, and he is awsome in both arts.

As for the movies, I would have to say Jackie Chan. I like funny stuff, and martial arts. And he puts both of them together in his movies. And despite the fact that he's a huge star now, he is very humble.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 5, 2002)

grand master Chan Poi


----------



## RoninWolf (Jun 7, 2002)

I favour Chuck Norris as well, as much for what he seems to represent as his actual skills.
        But I also have to throw in Royce Gracie, whose bouts inspired me to start studying the martial arts.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *Well this former Aikido girl... enjoys watching Steven Segal in action...  He's been my favorite for as long as i can Remember.... *



Isn't he pregnant now? Looks like it...

Oh man, I'm going straight to hell now aren't I?


----------



## cdhall (Jun 7, 2002)

My Favourite Martial Artist would be Mr. Ed Parker, Sr.
Because:
1. He created the Internationals where guys like Chuck Norris got lots of fame
2. He was skilled beyond the comprehension of many
3. He taught so many people and had such an influence on so many arts because of the way Kenpo is structured on Principles and Concepts and not specific moves
4. And because to my knowledge he was about as devastating in his 50's as he was in his 20's and no one ever questioned his authenticity and skill.   He knew so much.  He was undoubtedly gifted with great skills as well, but there is so much in Kenpo I am frequently amazed.
5. And he was in "Kill the Golden Goose" :lol:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 8, 2002)

Jackie Chan is definitely my favorite!  Awesome stunts and action!
I love the humor in his movies. :lol: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## DJDragon (Jun 9, 2002)

As far as training goes, I really admire Bruce Lee.  I've seen his daily sit up schedule and it's just insane.  

He was a great man, and did so much in his life time for movies and for the world in general.

As far as martial arts go, I think his side kick was just perfect.  Love the one from Enter the Dragon against Bob Wall.

Another movie star i really admire is Robin Shou.  I really like how his kicks are perfect with both legs.  I try to work on that in my training too.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd have to say for me it's, in paticular order: Master Todd Taylor, one of my instructors, Kano Sensei for the inovation of Judo as a sport, Chuck Norris for his dedication,  Jeff Speakman for his motion, and Grandmaster John Pelligrini for his inovation in the modern world.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 10, 2002)

Could the Poll be reworked to reflect whose getting votes?
It seems there are more "Other" than anything else.  Is it possible to delete some of the guys with almost no votes and show the rankings of the more prominent "others?"

Just a thought.

Among "other" is there any way they could be tabulated and put into a post once a week or so if the poll itself can not be amended?

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2002)

Not easily.  Maybe someone can do a manual summary?


----------



## Eraser (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Gou saying stuff like that...  HECK ya....


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *Gou saying stuff like that...  HECK ya....
> *



Well, it could be worse. I could be boring!


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 2, 2002)

I think Bruce Lee did more for CMA than for any other system of MA. He did probably more for MA then most anyone else, but as far as CMA goes, he was the lone person who opened the culture and his ideas to show the beauty of the CMA was amazing! His philosophies were byond his time I think.



7sm


----------



## KennethKu (Sep 2, 2002)

Actually he brought western boxing and fencing techiques into CMA.  He pioneered  cross training and broken the taboo that tradition in MA must be upheld. He brought scientific conditioning into MA .  I think he also cracked open the mystic nature of MA and presented it as a scientfic training.

He was not the only MArtist to provide a scientific framework for MA. Gen Choi , founder of ITF TaeKwonDo, created a unified and regulated curriculum for TKD, based on his Theory of Power. Ed Parker Sr, established American Kempo and advanced the principles of motion as the foundation for Advanced kempo. Imi Sde-Orr refined unarmed defence against armed attack, Krav Maga. It is simple, efficient and effective. It is so simple one would wonder,"Is that all it takes?" .  Actually, no. It takes some conditioning.   If you kick and punch like Oprah, then you are out of luck. lol


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 2, 2002)

Jin Pal Kim
Ji Han Jae


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 2, 2002)

The two were hapkido masters.  Responsible for teaching people from Jackie Chan to the bodyguards during the Nixon administration to elite forces to the FBI to Bruce Lee.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 2, 2002)

I would have to say my Instructor, Mike Hurst has loads of info that I haven't even begun to scratch the surface.
Bob:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> 
> *Jin Pal Kim
> Ji Han Jae
> ...



I would be interested to see where you received your info about this. I haven't heard of either with Jackie Chan. Do you have a link or anything I could read up on about them? I've read Jackies book, but it didn't mention them either.


7sm


----------



## sparky (Nov 7, 2002)

I met many Grand Masters in Las Vegas in 99 at the Gathering of the Eagles, but there were two that I  really connected with
David German and Andy McGill both were very knowledgable and humble


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 8, 2002)

my vote goes to Jackie Chan...

because of his talent to reach out to people not only with his martial arts skills, but with his excellent comic timing as well.


----------



## Shinzu (Nov 10, 2002)

bruce lee has always been my favorite.   with all the martial artists around, i feel he is still the most talented and true artist to date.  chuck norris would be my second choice.


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 10, 2002)

KWAN TAK HING


the original wong fei hung


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 10, 2002)

Well, since the question has been posed,

1. I would have to say my favorite MAist is my master instructor Jae Heon Lee, a 7th dan Taekwondo black belt. I've learned so much from his instruction :asian:

2. Chuckie Norris. When I was a young pup he came to visit our school and gave the student body a demonstration of his MA skills. It was an awesome show!  Afterward, he gave us a speech encouraging to do our best in school and in life, and always strive to be the best.  Also, he's grounded in the Korean MAs which is another plus for me since I also study a Korean MA  

3. Jet Li, he rocks! It's great watching his skills in his films, that my friends is cool :yinyang:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> 
> *I would be interested to see where you received your info about this. I haven't heard of either with Jackie Chan. Do you have a link or anything I could read up on about them? I've read Jackies book, but it didn't mention them either. *



Do you have any other info on his auto-biography.  I liked the book a lot but based on his movies his english isn't neaerly that good.


Favroite to watch on TV and such: Jackie Chan

In general: Mr. Parker


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> 
> *bruce lee has always been my favorite.   with all the martial artists around, i feel he is still the most talented and true artist to date.  chuck norris would be my second choice. *


I agree with Shinzu. Withou BL, Martial Arts movies today would be a collection of jackie 
chan outtakes, and that's  not what we need. I think we need a spy race to save us and s hope to goodness, someone sees.-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Holy Crap: Nihon no Kakutogi Rule. Someone give me supreme rule over everything.


----------



## MartialArtist (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm going with Kitabatke.  Current era?  I say one of the Yips.


----------



## Humble artist (Nov 11, 2002)

Morihei Ueshiba.
I wonder how he was mentioned only once...not only in aikido manner but also just as a martial artist and martial spirit of his.
He did amazing things and was quite mysterious in a way...

When it comes to flick stars,I think I´d have to go with Sammo Hung,Jackie probably being the second.

They are both amazing,their style is both funny and impressive.
Both have influence from various arts around Asia,kung-fu being what they are known for and hapkido effecting them both.
Cool.

:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 12, 2002)

Well, here come the flames, but I have to say my all time favorite was Brandon Lee. 

7sm


----------



## MartialArtist (Nov 25, 2002)

I believe that there are many more skilled martial artists who are faster, more experienced, more aware, and wiser than Lee, they are just secluded.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> 
> *I believe that there are many more skilled martial artists who are faster, more experienced, more aware, and wiser than Lee, they are just secluded. *



"For every person declared "champion" there are at least 2 unkowns who are better" - Ed Parker


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 25, 2002)

> "For every person declared "champion" there are at least 2 unkowns who are better" - Ed Parker


Hear hear.


----------



## fanged_seamus (Nov 25, 2002)

Sticking with the concept of a personal martial artist, I'd say Chuck Norris is a role model for what a skilled martial artist can be for a community. 

I also have a soft spot for Ed Parker, since it's his art that got me interested in the martial arts.

But if we broaden our definition of martial artist --

What about people like Sun Tzu (who wrote "The Art of War"), Shaka Zulu (who trained one of the fiercest armies ever), Scipio (who figured out how to defeat Hannibal's war elephants), Alexander the Great, Temujin/Genghis Khan, etc.?  These guys, many at a young age, understood war and fighting better than anyone else in their generation.  Many of them were skilled in personal combat as well as leading armies....

That may be off subject a bit, but sometimes I like to be reminded where the "martial" in "martial arts" comes from....

Tad Finnegan


----------



## KennethKu (Nov 25, 2002)

Sun Tzu was wheel chair bound.  He was a military strategist, not  a fighter.


----------



## fanged_seamus (Nov 25, 2002)

My point:

You don't have to be a fighter to be a martial artist, do you?  In the broadest sense, martial arts is the study of fighting and warfare -- I'd think a military strategist qualifies, even if he were blind, deaf, mute, and quadripeligic.  It doesn't always have to be about punching and kicking, does it?

I'm just trying to "bend the rules" a little to make a point.

Tad

PS: Thanks for the info on Sun Tzu; I had no idea he was wheelchair-bound.


----------



## MartialArtist (Nov 25, 2002)

The Mongols were the most adept at warfare at that time.  Fast, quick, mobile, deceitful, surprising, unpredictible...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2002)

Marty Manuel:



> He also recognized Marty Manuel, a New Jersey karate instructor who, stricken by a congenital spinal disease, still conducts classes from a wheelchair. Marty Manual was one of Americas most prominent fighters for years. He is still passing his ability and, most importantly, his discipline and humble demeanor, on to his inspired students.



(This is from here.) He's still quite active, teaching karate and arnis.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

My favorite Martial Artists are as follows,

1: Dan Inosanto
2: Bob Breen
3: Jet Li
4: Jackie Chan
5: My dad  

But thats all besides myself of course.......


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My favorite Martial Artists are as follows,
> 
> 1: Dan Inosanto
> ...




Yah! We all knew you'd be on that list, somewhere near the top...:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ace (Jan 25, 2003)

The Best There is waz & Ever will Be
Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Yah! We all knew you'd be on that list, somewhere near the top...:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> *



Dont hate.......I worked hard to type that Master at the beginning of my name......


----------



## Mon Mon (Jan 26, 2003)

YEAH JACKIE CHAN IS THE BEST!!!!:asian:


----------



## Pyros (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deadhand31 _
> *I would have to say Chuck Norris in this case, and not simply for his martial arts ability. He's done alot for the country, such as starting programs like Kick Drugs out of America.*



I vote for Norris too. Both, because of his martial arts ability, and what he's done for the world.


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 4, 2003)

was the most amazing martial artist I have ever seen.  I saw him do a seminar in 1999 at Kenpo's Gathering of Eagles.  He was 89 and died about 3 months later from, I believe, pancreatic cancer.  Needless to say, at the seminar, he was in poor shape, yet his moves were magical.  He occasionally seemed to mentally "lose his place," but his technique was flawless, and I had the opportunity to screw up near him once and have him perform a technique on me.

I imagine my image of him is like what people thought of Ueshiba.


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 5, 2003)

Chuck Sullivan

Fantastic skill and one of the most decent people I know.

Bill Parsons


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 20, 2003)

Miyamoto Musashi, without a doubt.  I've been reading/studying his Go Rin no Sho (three different translations) for about 26 years now, and I figure ten times that would not be enough to exhaust it. IMO, natch. :asian:


----------



## Seigi (Aug 20, 2003)

GM Remy Presas,

Because he amazed me with his ability to combine strikes, locks, throws, take-downs & more into a fluid art.

R.I.P.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 20, 2003)

I have the utmost repect for Mr. Norris and I think it will be near impossible to ever find an equal in many ways to Mr. Inosanto (who would be my personal pick). Still here are a few names that I think should make the list. (note: I could go on and on and still not hit everyone, so please don't jump me if I forgot a few.)

 Antonio Illutrisimo
 Angel Cabales
 Leo Giron
 Floro Villabrille
 Remy Presas (of course)
 the brothers Canete
 Ernesto Presas
 Anciong Bacon
 Leo Gaje
 John? LaCoste
 Ben? Largusa

 Larry Hartzell
 Dr. Maung Gyi
 Chai Sirisute
 Marc Denny
 Col. W E Fairbairn
 Vut Kamnark

Most aren't actors or movie stars, but they have definitly earned my respect.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 20, 2003)

Although I favour Bruce Lee I have to say I have the utmost respect for Jackie Chan. Hes getting old but still out there trying to kill himself like everyday. I mean you would have to run over him twice to *BEAT* him, and thats with a steamroller!! :rofl:


----------



## A.R.K. (Aug 20, 2003)

I voted for Jackie Chan.  He's talented and funny.  And the 'out takes' at the end of his films....OUCH!!!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 20, 2003)

While back I voted for my instructor. Now since I have had a falling out, even thought I think he is still great, my vote has changed. Got a nice letter from young man I trained till he left for the Navy. Said how I changed his life. So I vote for myself now.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 20, 2003)

Sammo Hung.  I loved the way he did as Sammo Law in the TV show, Martial Law.  I thought he's really cool with how  
he used ordinary stuff as weapons.

I love Chuck Norris as a Texas Ranger especially for his compassion as well as fighting ability.

I like Jackie Chan for his humor.  Bruce Lee is awesome for his fighting skills.

- Ceicei


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 21, 2003)

I have to say my favorite martial artist is me!


----------



## Bujingodai (Aug 25, 2003)

I can only favour people I have met, seen in action or trained with. Stars don't pull it off for me, due to the choreography in movies. Though Jackie Chan is the best to watch, hopefully one day him and JCVD will do a movie where JCVD gets snuffed by Jackie Chan!!!

I have favorites for reasons. Master Mark Grove for showing me what a body in motion can do, he is freaking amazing. Moves like a hummingbird.
For the limited stuff I have seen it was Rob Farr, ROBBO on this board that inspired me to get back into training, I had left for a while some years ago. Rob is incredibly fast, it was him launching my nuts into my thoat that said hey  get back to the dojo you knob!
Jackson Wagner of the Ookami Ryu has taught me so much over the years of accuracy and traditionalism. He taught me of honour too, I know nobody who stands by his word like Jackson.
Hatsumi Sensei for making me see that it is not the move, it is the movement.
Nagato S. For showing how to be a monster of a man and still smile like a child.
Pierre Benoit for now mentoring me, and showing me how to relax in my movement.
Johan Ospina for being my teacher, and showing me much much more than technique. And for actually picking on my faults enough to have me fix them LOL
Frank Hill for giving me the foundation for what I study, and to this day pretty much the best moving martial artist I have ever met.


Thats enough eh


----------



## Sarah (Aug 23, 2004)

A.R.K. said:
			
		

> I voted for Jackie Chan. He's talented and funny. And the 'out takes' at the end of his films....OUCH!!!


When it comes to movies Jackie Chan is awesome, so funny and his choreographing is amazing.


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Aug 23, 2004)

jet li.. definetly jet li. the movies he made a while ago (the ones made in china and you rent them but they are subtitled it you want english..something like that) those were cool and his new movies are cool. 
i cant wait untill his movie 'hero' comes out. its gonna be sweet!!!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 25, 2004)

Morihei Ueshiba. Apart from being the founder of Aikido, I think he would have been good in MMA tournaments. He was short but extremely strong.


----------



## lonecoyote (Aug 27, 2004)

I read a book of chuck norris' called, I think, zen and the martial arts, and it was a great book, so I'm voting for him. I've had a couple of pretty good instructors, but I get the feeling that we're talking about people who have affected a whole lot of people, and are kind of considered the greats. Best fighter I've ever seen was Troy Dorsey, world kickboxing champion and world boxing champion at welterweight or lightweight. His fight with a guy named Kevin Green was the greatest fight ever. I've never seen anything like him.


----------



## OC Kid (Aug 27, 2004)

I would have to definately say that IM my favorite MA...:>) Because Im just one heck of a nice guy and not bad looking to


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 27, 2004)

I noticed the poll was pretty heavy with actors. my vote is for Ed Parker, his system of effected millions, his tournament introduced us to Chuck Norris, Bruce Lee, Mike Stone and many others.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Aug 28, 2004)

My Instructor, Grandmaster Tae Zee Park, who has forgotten more about Tae Kwon Do than most of us will ever know. A living embodiment of a true Grandmaster who constantly pushes us to try harder and improve ourselves.

Most of the others are (yawn) TV and movie actors. I used to think Chuck Norris was the Man when I was 13 or 14. Now he just bores me, and I can't watch his movies without laughing. Same with Van Damme.
I do give credit to Bruce Lee-he was amazing to watch onscreen. His followers really need to stop worshipping him though.


----------



## OC Kid (Aug 28, 2004)

I like Mastah ChaaaChiiiing 10th dan of the Fu-U system..:>)


----------



## 8253 (Aug 28, 2004)

I would have to say this guy :idunno:


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm sticking with the movie theme : Steven Seagal


----------



## Jim Perkins (Aug 29, 2004)

Choki Motobos nephew!

:ultracool


----------



## Shurikan (Aug 31, 2004)

Bruce Lee - If ever the statement "Martial Arts is in my Blood" is true then it was Seeing Bruce Lee that started the flow of it in my veins.


----------



## SMP (Sep 3, 2004)

:idunno: Looks like mostly movie stars were considered


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 4, 2004)

My son is favorite MA and student


----------



## Aaron Little (Sep 4, 2004)

I am going to vote for my grilfriend as my favorite martial artist and soon to be Pro MMA fighter.


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

Shurikan said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee - If ever the statement "Martial Arts is in my Blood" is true then it was Seeing Bruce Lee that started the flow of it in my veins.



I'm with Shurikan on that one. Bruce Lee showed me a life I would have never known without him. If I had never seen Bruce Lee, I'd have never known the joy, health, and peace martial arts brings me. One day, my dad rented the Chinese Connection and I watched it with him. Then was when I knew what I wanted to do with my life. Thank you Bruce Lee.
artyon:


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

Joe Lewis.


http://www.joelewiskarate.com/


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 14, 2004)

I must say that I love Bruce Lee as well.  However, I am completely enamored by Stephen K. Hayes.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 15, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I noticed the poll was pretty heavy with actors. my vote is for Ed Parker, his system of effected millions, his tournament introduced us to Chuck Norris, Bruce Lee, Mike Stone and many others.


gonna have to stick to roots with this one, my vote goes for SGM Parker as well, without the Longbeach Internationals, Bruce Lee wouldn't be a household name.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 15, 2004)

[/QUOTE]Originally Posted by Rob Broad:
I noticed the poll was pretty heavy with actors. my vote is for Ed Parker, his system affected millions, his tournament introduced us to Chuck Norris, Bruce Lee, Mike Stone and many others.[/QUOTE] 

[/QUOTE]gonna have to stick to roots with this one, my vote goes for SGM Parker as well, without the Longbeach Internationals, Bruce Lee wouldn't be a household name. -Cthulhu[/QUOTE]

Very well put, Cthulhu & Rob Broad.  Those are exactly the reasons that my vote is also for Mr. Parker, SGM of American Kenpo Karate - may he rest in peace.  :asian:


----------



## jdam76 (Oct 15, 2004)

I would say Rickson Gracie. His competitive record of 398 wins 0 losses is staggering. Until someone beats him, id have to say hes the best. And if you watch his fights, he just doesnt beat his opponents... he punishes them. Also for his and his brothers efforts to expose Brazilian JJ to the rest of the world.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 15, 2004)

SGM Edmund Parker. An amazing Martial Artist and the teacher for most of the martial artists I most admire.

Jeff


----------



## jaymo (Oct 19, 2004)

Miss Piggy!


----------



## Paul Genge (Oct 19, 2004)

Most of the list are martial arts performers and not martial artists in the true sense of the word.  

Of the real martial artists that I have met I would place Michael Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev at the top purely because they have experienced real conflict using their knowledge and have an amzazing method of passing their skills onto others.  I know there are many others that are worth note teachers of the Russian System, but these two are the best I have been exposed to.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 22, 2004)

I voted for Jet Li on the list, because he is very impressive, but I would also have to go with Jimmy Pedro, cause he's real life.


----------



## Satt (Oct 31, 2004)

I personally like that guy off "Kung Pow". You know, the one who they trained wrong just as a joke.


----------



## bignick (Nov 16, 2004)

"Face to fist style, how'd you like it?"

"I'm bleeding, making me the victor!"

great stuff


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 16, 2004)

brianbarton said:
			
		

> I realise this questions has probably been asked some time in the past, however, I would love to know peoples thoughts.
> 
> Who is your favourite martial artist, and why if you want to say?
> 
> Brian


Wow clicked this and got a movie star top ten list 
Sorry diffrent question and with the poll format you really don't want a reply.


----------



## HonshinWarrior (Dec 6, 2004)

I am going to have to go with Shihan Albert Mady ( 8th Dan in Isshinryu Karate)  The man is incredible.


----------



## chinto01 (Dec 6, 2004)

I am going to say Eizo Shimabukuro. This man is truley a great teacher!


----------



## HammerFist (Dec 6, 2004)

My favorite martial artist is my sifu. He's got a family, a full time job with crazy hours sometimes and owns and opperates a kung fu school in his spare time. He's very inspirational.


----------



## still learning (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello, For me I like Jet Li.  Great fighting action in all his movies.  He may choice......Aloha


----------



## Kenpodoc (Dec 8, 2004)

My favorite martial artists are my sons.  But I'm biased.

Jeff :asian:


----------



## The Kai (Dec 9, 2004)

Do you have to pick just one?

Actually the martail Arts are filled with plenty of characters, those that I've been fortunate to meet would be my favorite - from those who've taught me to those who fought me-you've given me the memories.
Thanks
T-


----------



## Kenpoist (Jan 27, 2005)

On the big screen - Jeff Speakman (Perfect Weapon).  SGM Ed Parker for his contribution to the martial arts and creating modern kenpo - which took the martial arts to new heights.


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (Jan 30, 2005)

Without a doubt Seiyu Oyata....He Showed what REAL Okinawan martial arts are all about and how trueley effective they are!!!!


----------



## TCA (Jan 31, 2005)

It seems that you could divide this into several categories.  One could be the best hollywood artist.  Another could be the best martial arts traditionalist.  And still  another could be the best fighter.  It is hard to tell who would make the greatest fighter these days because of all of the rules and safety applied.  I would have to say that one of the greatest "high spirited" and probably most feared fighters would have been Fred Wren.


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2005)

I voted for Jet Li mainly cause when i saw the Move "The One" The MA in that movie made my jaw drop.  One of my favorite sceanes is when he is training in that room, compleatly focused and dedicated.....also I liked the finalfight scene where they slowed tiem down but the 2 Jet Li's moved at normal speed.  As a communications student i learn to dicect films for what the director put into them.  And that movies director did a very good job. finally the part at the end where the bad Jet Li said "I am nobody's B!%CH, you are mine"  Then starts fighting a whole penal colony........Talk about bada$$. he was willing to take them all on...nothing could stop him, except his other half, it was great if you haven't seen that movie go rent it, its really good.

Now in the real world my favorite Martial Artist is any practitioner that dedicates himself the the arts (no matter witch it is) and he keeps it as traditional a possible, and dosn't use is knowledge to get rich, but to expand another's knowledge and to keep the art alive. :asian:


----------



## asangria (Feb 6, 2005)

My favorite Martial Artists goes like this:
Grand Master David German
Master Ray Snyder
Master M Jackson 
Bob Adams
Laura Bandy

My favorite movie Martial Artists:
Donnie Yen
Jet Li


----------



## Danjo (Feb 6, 2005)

Noticebly missing from the list are: Ashida Kim; Dr Ha Ha Lung; Count Dante; Hong Kong Fooey; Mr. Miyagi (and Daniel Larusso); Kwai Chang Caine; Frank Dux. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Sin (Feb 6, 2005)

Danjo said:
			
		

> Noticebly missing from the list are:  Hong Kong Fooey; Mr. Hmmmmm.....




::Slaps knee::

I forgot all about Hong Kong Fooey


----------



## Chokemaster (Apr 18, 2005)

Dan Inosanto,Proffesor Walley Jay,Raphael Kayanan,Steven Segal and Jet Li


----------



## upstanding_dragon (Apr 19, 2005)

I would have to say:

Masaaki Hatsumi

Geoff Thompson (  http://www.geoffthompson.com )

Gene Lebell

Thanks

Stefan

http://www.networkofmartialarts.co.uk


----------

